
Lack of leadership in open source results in source-available licenses - prataprc
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/30/lack-of-leadership-in-open-source-results-in-source-available-licenses/
======
antisemiotic
I still don't understand why some people:

a) Release their work on a license that explicitly allows anyone to do
anything with it, then feel betrayed when some company does exactly that.

b) Invent new licenses incompatible with anything, when GPL or AGPL would do
the job just fine.

~~~
prataprc
+1 for (b). It is also my understanding that copyright holders can re-license
their work for specific vendor, if they can reach an agreement.

This re-licensing, if my understanding is correct, will require that all
copyright holders to come to an agreement, which again is a challenging task.
Any idea how the dev. community tackle this problem ?

~~~
antisemiotic
I think the core team needs to collect copyright waivers from day one, like QT
or other companies offering a choice of GPL / commercial.

